# Which Is Better?



## Asad Jahangir (Aug 28, 2013)

Which is better between Amna Inayat and Azra Naheed medical college....?


----------



## zara13 (Nov 27, 2012)

There is no official ranking that sets one better than the other. However, you can priortize by the fact the which is closer to where you live. Amna Inayat is in sheikupura, and Azra Naheed in Riwand. If you're going for the hostel, visit both the campuses and find out which has better facilities.
Also, you might want to see which has better Teaching Hospitals attached to it.


----------



## MedCat (Oct 22, 2013)

Amna Inayat i guess


----------



## Asad Jahangir (Aug 28, 2013)

Yeap i think so Amna Inayat is good. I visited both colleges. Both gave me two days to submit the fee for admission


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

Asad Jahangir said:


> Yeap i think so Amna Inayat is good. I visited both colleges. Both gave me two days to submit the fee for admission


Aggregate?


----------



## Asad Jahangir (Aug 28, 2013)

Mine Agg. is 70.5....


----------



## MedCat (Oct 22, 2013)

are they still taking addmissions ? and did u give interview ?

My Aggregate is 74.7 .. my chances ?


----------



## Asad Jahangir (Aug 28, 2013)

They will final there admissions before 30 oct. i dont give any interview... they take donations


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

Entirely donations?!


----------



## Asad Jahangir (Aug 28, 2013)

Think so, bcz they said k 30 se pehle pehle paise jama krwa do k seat reserve na ho jae kisi aur k lie. they are taking donations from every 1

- - - Updated - - -

almost all clgs in lhr in pvt sector in lahore demanding donations


----------



## Innocent Heart (Aug 19, 2013)

no,this is Amna Inayat or Azrah Naheed who take donations


----------



## Asad Jahangir (Aug 28, 2013)

I have visited many colleges, although my merit is low so it should be .....


----------



## zara13 (Nov 27, 2012)

why didn't you apply in rashid latif and central park?


----------



## Asad Jahangir (Aug 28, 2013)

I applied but the same donation


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

Asad Jahangir said:


> I applied but the same donation


How much did they ask for?


----------



## Asad Jahangir (Aug 28, 2013)

almost evey1 ask for 12 to 20 lacs...


----------



## umair333 (Sep 28, 2013)

Means people wid 70% agg couldn't get admission in MBBS in any college without donations?


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

*Which Is Better??*



umair333 said:


> Means people wid 70% agg couldn't get admission in MBBS in any college without donations?


Dont say that
Dont say that just yet...:/


----------



## umair333 (Sep 28, 2013)

I was asking not saying CRYpt......


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

*Which Is Better??*



umair333 said:


> I was asking not saying CRYpt......


Dont even suggest that right now.
Pretty please.


----------



## umair333 (Sep 28, 2013)

12 - 20 lacs iz too much. .....3-5 lakh makes sense


----------



## NarjisShah (Oct 13, 2013)

*are you sure you want to go to either of these 2? Rumours are that PMDC is banning admissions into them next year. They were issued warnings this year as well but they paid the Council to keep it quiet for this year. PMDC stated 'all students taking admissions in these colleges would themselves be held responsible for the outcome which may or may not be beneficial for their futures.'*


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

NarjisShah said:


> *are you sure you want to go to either of these 2? Rumours are that PMDC is banning admissions into them next year. They were issued warnings this year as well but they paid the Council to keep it quiet for this year. PMDC stated 'all students taking admissions in these colleges would themselves be held responsible for the outcome which may or may not be beneficial for their futures.'*


Who..me?


----------



## NarjisShah (Oct 13, 2013)

Crypt said:


> Who..me?


*
yeah, and anyone else who might be considering them.*


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

NarjisShah said:


> *
> yeah, and anyone else who might be considering them.*


Amna inayat and azra naheed vre the ones.


----------



## Asad Jahangir (Aug 28, 2013)

The private medical and dental institutions which received PMDC alerts and warnings include Akhtar Saeed Medical and Dental College (Lahore), Central Park Medical College (Lahore), Institute of Dentistry, CMH Medical College (Lahore), Multan Medical and Dental College (Multan), Avicenna Medical College (Lahore), Shalamar Medical and Dental College (Lahore), Lahore Medical and Dental College (Lahore), FMH College of Medicine and Dentistry (Lahore), Margalla College of Dentistry (Rawalpindi), Wah Medical College (Wah Cantt), Sharif Medical & Dental College (Lahore), Continental Medical College (Lahore), Independent Medical College (Faisalabad), Rashid Medical College (Lahore), Islam Medical College (Sialkot), Pak Red Crescent Medical & Dental College (Lahore), Hashmat Medical & Dental College (Gujrat) and Aziz Fatimah Medical & Dental College (Faisalabad). 

Where is azra naheed and amna inayat in this list??

- - - Updated - - -

PMDC cancels college admissions - DAWN.COM

published on 17-9-2013

- - - Updated - - -

dont beleive on rumors.. sb college ek jaise hain
degree to uhs issue kare . them whats the problem


----------



## NarjisShah (Oct 13, 2013)

I'm not saying Its a fact. I was just stating an opinion.


----------



## Asad Jahangir (Aug 28, 2013)

bgher research k ap kaise keh skte ho.. logo k future ka sawal hai koe mazak ni chal raha


----------



## NarjisShah (Oct 13, 2013)

Asad Jahangir said:


> bgher research k ap kaise keh skte ho.. logo k future ka sawal hai koe mazak ni chal raha


*
an article was published earlier in October which stated the claims i've made above. But it was soon removed. Now i'm not certain of the fact k wo sach tha ya jhoot. All i know is that people have been saying that these 2 colleges paid PMDC to allow admissions for this year. If this is true or not, im not sure. Mera kaam tha batana, bata dia, because as far as i know this is a public forum where students are entitled to express their opinions. Apka future aapkay hath mein hai, shouldnt matter mein ya koi aur kya bolay.  Good luck.*


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

Asad Jahangir said:


> bgher research k ap kaise keh skte ho.. logo k future ka sawal hai koe mazak ni chal raha



What if she turns out to be right? Also its not a company with stocks that her spreading rumours about it will hurt it in anyway.


----------



## Asad Jahangir (Aug 28, 2013)

You are students with 70% agg. have to pay donations.. some with upto 80% are also paying donations for admission in MBBS

- - - Updated - - -

You are students with 70% agg. have to pay donations.. some with upto 80% are also paying donations for admission in MBBS

- - - Updated - - -



NarjisShah said:


> *
> an article was published earlier in October which stated the claims i've made above. But it was soon removed. Now i'm not certain of the fact k wo sach tha ya jhoot. All i know is that people have been saying that these 2 colleges paid PMDC to allow admissions for this year. If this is true or not, im not sure. Mera kaam tha batana, bata dia, because as far as i know this is a public forum where students are entitled to express their opinions. Apka future aapkay hath mein hai, shouldnt matter mein ya koi aur kya bolay.  Good luck.*


han g ap ki baat bhi apni jaga thek hai.. Allah behtar kare hamain to ache ki umeed rkhne chaie na

[HR][/HR]*Moderator's Edit:* This post is in violation of our Forum Rules. Please review the rules before posting again. Continued failure to abide by our rules will result in your account being suspended or even terminated. Thank you.
[HR][/HR]


----------



## zara13 (Nov 27, 2012)

Crypt said:


> Dont even suggest that right now.
> Pretty please.


I don't think CP , RL and AS take donations! :O


----------



## Asad Jahangir (Aug 28, 2013)

zara13 said:


> I don't think CP , RL and AS take donations! :O


Akhtar saeed wale to kehte hain hamare seats book ho chuke hain..


----------



## umair333 (Sep 28, 2013)

Asad Jahangir said:


> Akhtar saeed wale to kehte hain hamare seats book ho chuke hain..


Any Idea of Akhtar Saeed last year merit for MBBS?


----------



## Asad Jahangir (Aug 28, 2013)

i think no merit in AS . they took donations.. and nobody take less then 10 lac


----------



## umair333 (Sep 28, 2013)

Asad Jahangir said:


> i think no merit in AS . they took donations.. and nobody take less then 10 lac


75 % aggregate wale bhi donation dain ge Akhtar Saeed main kya?

[HR][/HR]*Moderator's Edit:* This post is in violation of our Forum Rules. Please review the rules before posting again. Continued failure to abide by our rules will result in your account being suspended or even terminated. Thank you.
[HR][/HR]


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

umair333 said:


> Asad Jahangir said:
> 
> 
> > i think no merit in AS . they took donations.. and nobody take less then 10 lac
> ...


10 plus the tuition fee, tht what u mean?
As in 15-16 lac?


----------



## madysj (Sep 26, 2013)

Asad Jahangir said:


> Akhtar saeed wale to kehte hain hamare seats book ho chuke hain..


i called them yesterday or unhon nae mjae btaia tha k donations wale seat pr hm abe kch nae kah sktae :/


----------



## nasir_ (Jun 22, 2013)

I agree with Crypt. Don't even suggest the fact the people with 70% aggregate wont be able to get into private medical colleges!

- - - Updated - - -

WAIT A SECOND! CMH has received PMDC warnings and alerts? WHAT? Are you 100% sure?


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

nasir_ said:


> I agree with Crypt. Don't even suggest the fact the people with 70% aggregate wont be able to get into private medical colleges!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> WAIT A SECOND! CMH has received PMDC warnings and alerts? WHAT? Are you 100% sure?


Theyre rumors for now!
The only CONFIRM warnings are for avicenna ....
Relax.


----------



## nasir_ (Jun 22, 2013)

Are you sure? Only Avicenna has gotten warnings?

- - - Updated - - -

CMH is still recognized right?:!:


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

nasir_ said:


> Are you sure? Only Avicenna has gotten warnings?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> CMH is still recognized right?:!:


Yes very recognized.

And avicenna is the only one with PROVEN warnings and such.


----------



## Innocent Heart (Aug 19, 2013)

Dear Asad Jahangir!
where you are going?have you pay the fee of Amina Inayat?
my aggregate is 60,i have chances for Amina Inayat or not?
plz guide me


----------



## Asad Jahangir (Aug 28, 2013)

Innocent Heart said:


> Dear Asad Jahangir!
> where you are going?have you pay the fee of Amina Inayat?
> my aggregate is 60,i have chances for Amina Inayat or not?
> plz guide me



Yes i have almost paid.. now there all seats are booked..
But u should try. meet there representatives


----------



## Innocent Heart (Aug 19, 2013)

After getting admission to any private medical college can i migrate next year to any other private medical college of my own choice if i maintain excellent acamedic record of MBBS?

- - - Updated - - -

After getting admission to any private medical college can i migrate next year to any other private medical college of my own choice if i maintain excellent acamedic record of MBBS?

- - - Updated - - -

Dear Asad Jahangir!
To give Admission and submit fee before time is not against the rules of PMDC?
Is it not a dangerous?
If anybody can give the answer of my question plz reply!


----------



## Asad Jahangir (Aug 28, 2013)

I think pmdc allows admission after 1 nov. so the fee should be submitted after 1st.. what's dangerous in it. if u pay fee u got the seat. that's all..


----------

